# Graphic designer for your halloween party / tot



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys... Im a freelance designer and artist in my spare time, ane as a gesture of good will, iv decided to help anyone that struggles to do their invites for free. So if anyone wants me to throw something cool up, just pm me and we'll sort it


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

P. S... This includes posters and banners too.... Juat send me a spooky cookie  haha


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

ohhh, you're going to be busy with that sort of offer.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

For free? That's very, very generous of you! 
Do you have any samples of your work uploaded, I'd love to see!

I might just be enlisting your aid, if it wouldn't be a terrible inconvenience. I was thinking about making my own invitations this year, but I just can't quite solidify a concept. Nothing definite yet, but I will shoot you a PM when I decide, for sure


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> ohhh, you're going to be busy with that sort of offer.


haha, i know! I did have a beer.... or two when i posted it lol, but it was somethign i was thinking about doin the otherday, so i dont mind! I enjoy doing it, and seeing i cant do my own, why not help others!



vampyrespro said:


> For free? That's very, very generous of you!
> Do you have any samples of your work uploaded, I'd love to see!
> 
> I might just be enlisting your aid, if it wouldn't be a terrible inconvenience. I was thinking about making my own invitations this year, but I just can't quite solidify a concept. Nothing definite yet, but I will shoot you a PM when I decide, for sure




yes vampy, let me know when you decide. If you want to do summot and have me touch it up or whatever, then we can sort that out. I dont have any examples to hand, only really promotions and that ive done for pubs and clubs in the area (not halloween tho!) 
just a few to hand


----------



## bloodygoatlord (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey there - I'm a graphic designer too. And if you get too overloaded with requests I can help out too. For free of course. 

Here are a few examples of my work (all from an author I worked with last year):

hand drawn


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Just sent a pm ur way thatguycraig!! I forgot to add I am a part time baker so I would definetly send u some cookies lol!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

haha no probs rexy!!!! ill have a look now... theme looks fun!!! 

and nice one bloodygoat!!!! nice to meet u ... we can work together for sure!


----------



## bloodygoatlord (Aug 16, 2012)

@thatguycraig awesome!! i look forward to it!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmmm, If any of you get bored (not gonna happen) My party theme is Old Volkswagons and Zombies this year. Might be an interesting combination.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

heres one i did todday for a forum member... dont know if he will like it yet, but ive blurred out his details, as he may not want anyone else to see it.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

vwgirl said:


> Hmmmm, If any of you get bored (not gonna happen) My party theme is Old Volkswagons and Zombies this year. Might be an interesting combination.


for sure. Ive been asked to do another now iv finished my first... so lemma do that, and 'll get it prepped for you!! by all means pm me with some details


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Gettin filled up with a few different projects but i still have space for some more.. Heres summot i just done but i had no reply if it was ok or not!


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you! I got bo reply from who i did it for so maybe they dont agree! Lol


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

just done these forsome one. done a few diffrent ones, but heres one example


----------



## cemeb4dk (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks again for ours, my daughter loves it, the dollar bill one looks awesome, makes mine look like childs play.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

haha your more than wellcome cemeb4dk.... i did try to make it more for kids... if want any alterations if ure not happy let me know?? or if you have a grownup party let me know!! haha


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

heres one i just finished


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Luv it!! Just what I wanted!! Ur the best!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

you are very welcome! now.... about those cookies.......  lol


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

All kidding aside I really would love to send u something!!pm me if u want me to send u anything


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

aww lol you really dont need to! i was only kidding! i'll settle for an invite to your halloween party once i manage to get a flight over!  haha


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

You would b more than welcome!! If I could afford to fly u in I would


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Here what Craig did for mine. Took every idea I gave him and made it better. LOL


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha im glad u like it!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol ill hold u to that when i hear the news u won the lottery lol


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Vwgirl that looks awesome! What a fun theme


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thatguycraig said:


> just done these forsome one. done a few diffrent ones, but heres one example
> View attachment 127174


Oh, I really like this one, they are all really good.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you! I enjoyed doin them


----------



## KenVP (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you for the work you did for my wife (rexygirl) & I, we really like the finished product! You do great work, trust me you may want to take Rexy up on those cookies they are amazing..... Thanks again


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

This is so generous of you. I've always struggled with invitations. I will send you a PM. My theme is an interesting one & I'm not sure how to convey it. Up for a challenge?


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Halloween princess now I'm intrigued cant wait to c what Craig comes up with


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

KenVP said:


> Thank you for the work you did for my wife (rexygirl) & I, we really like the finished product! You do great work, trust me you may want to take Rexy up on those cookies they are amazing..... Thanks again


why thank you! maybe i should take this up for a living eh? haha...... and i would love to! they may get a bit stale tho coming all the way accross the pond!! haha.

your very welcome


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> This is so generous of you. I've always struggled with invitations. I will send you a PM. My theme is an interesting one & I'm not sure how to convey it. Up for a challenge?


always!!! haha


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

post deleted!!!


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ok halloween princess, im posting the update in here, so i dont have to upload a half finished product to photobucket! (for some reason preivate messages wont let you inset a pic from your computer? :/) any who.... heres a rough idea of whats goin on in my mind......


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Rexy.... How much do u think it wud be to send twizzlers or jolly ranchers to the uk???!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

LOVE!!! Maybe something that says something about the theme, maybe not something as blunt as glow theme but something... I'm on my phone so I'll google ideas after work.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

I can do that.... I just need the poster details like name and address and date etc


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I was just about to post my brand new Shadow Lair logo that Craig made for me, but I see he's already got it on the thread! I LOVE it Craig, can't thank you enough! And when I go to the states this Christmas, I'm bringing back a bag of jolly ranchers and a bag of Twizzlers for ya! (cheaper to ship within EU, I think.  ) 

And I absolutely love the other stuff you've done and posted on here. You are truly talented and have a wonderful gift for expressing exactly the Halloween feel people here are going for, I think! 

Edit: Oh yay! I get to post the finished version of the logo here, since Craig is taking down his post with it!  hehehehe I changed the white background for a dark purple, but the rest is allllll thatguyCraig's doing!  

You rock Craig!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> Oh I was just about to post my brand new Shadow Lair logo that Craig made for me, but I see he's already got it on the thread! I LOVE it Craig, can't thank you enough! And when I go to the states this Christmas, I'm bringing back a bag of jolly ranchers and a bag of Twizzlers for ya! (cheaper to ship within EU, I think.  )
> 
> And I absolutely love the other stuff you've done and posted on here. You are truly talented and have a wonderful gift for expressing exactly the Halloween feel people here are going for, I think!



Aw how very kind! What nice words! I forgot i put it on here for some feedback. Im gonna delete it right now so you get the joy of posting it! (plus its changed slightly aint it  )


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Mordessa said:


> Oh I was just about to post my brand new Shadow Lair logo that Craig made for me, but I see he's already got it on the thread! I LOVE it Craig, can't thank you enough! And when I go to the states this Christmas, I'm bringing back a bag of jolly ranchers and a bag of Twizzlers for ya! (cheaper to ship within EU, I think.  )
> 
> And I absolutely love the other stuff you've done and posted on here. You are truly talented and have a wonderful gift for expressing exactly the Halloween feel people here are going for, I think!
> 
> ...


Lol np. I can change the bg to the purple for you and send u that version too. Ill also send u a png version so the bg is tansparent


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm sure it can't b too much I have a co worker that sends food to her son over seas somewhere I can find out pm me ur address or an address u want me to send them to and I will work on it!!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

thatguycraig said:


> Lol np. I can change the bg to the purple for you and send u that version too. Ill also send u a png version so the bg is tansparent


That would be great! I've got a neighbor who has a fancy sewing machine that makes pictures into patches and stuff. I'm going to get her to put this on a jacket for me, and an invisible background would be perfect!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ok ive sent you a purple version and a transparent version. should keep you goin!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

removed...............


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey thatguycraig, hows it going? I just wanted to let you know that if you need any help because you get busy just let me know and I'll help out. A good bit of the members on here know my work from the past years of helping out. I had a thread on here for a couple of years ( http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90958-willing-help-out-again-year.html ) and woud be more than willing to help again.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow!! Another helpful graphics person, that's so cool! So awesome to have so many super talented people offering to help with this stuff! All of your are amazingly generous and I really appreciate you taking your time to help any of us graphics-challenged people on this board!  

Thanks so much!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ok. just finished another poster... just need to insert some dates when i find them out, and we're good to go!


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Hey Craig..... You're a good guy offering your time and talents to everyone here on the forum! I was wondering if you had that Carnevil pictuire without the party wording? I can customized it mysefl, and I love the picture. Thanks!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

I can sort you one out ye


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

you got an email addy flynn..... PM me


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

someone is having a disco theme.... here is what ive doen so far... what you guys thing? by now u know i like more subtle... it easy to put a load of dead people in doin the moonwalk... but i like the imagry


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

Luv it!! Fun theme!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

im free to do some more now if anyone needs/wants my aid


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Well... if you have the time and wouldn't mind doing a little more for me, I'd LOVE your help on my party/haunt invites.  The theme is 2012: End of the world, nightmares arise, with an emphasis on the nightmare part. I haven't even started thinking about what I'd like them to look like yet, but if you have any cool creative ideas, I'd seriously love to see them.  

I'll have to be able to change the text myself because I'll need to translate them to Swedish, but if you can maybe come up with the image I put the words over and maybe suggest a font...?

I'll understand if somebody else comes to you first though, I don't wanna skip the line when you've already helped me so much already this year!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

course i will mordessa! as per, give me a few hours


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks so much Craig!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

k before i carry on - do you like the idea of this image?? i thought id take a swedish landmark and use that. obviously this neds work but thought id check the imagry before i spend too many hours onit! lol








the fire etc needs toning down - more ccolours in the sky need darkening and blueing back up (too red)etc. gonan break the buildings down, do summot special with the water  and then bring int he shadows.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

thatguycraig said:


> k before i carry on - do you like the idea of this image?? i thought id take a swedish landmark and use that. obviously this neds work but thought id check the imagry before i spend too many hours onit! lol
> View attachment 131264


OOOOOOOoooooooo I like that one. Not my theme but I like it.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

thank you! haha. its and end of the world kidna thing (incase u didnt read it lol) needs work like i say, but kinda what im thinkin? Ive probally missed the mark! haha


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL! Craig, I love the imagery, but unfortunately that sorta thing wouldn't fly here very well. Especially when the concept of Halloween is still pretty new in general and the person sending this image could be seen as a "war-hungry" American! LOL  I don't want to give them the wrong idea. hehehe Maybe something more like clocks breaking or better yet a mayan calendar breaking and nightmare creatures coming out of the darkness to take over, that sorta thing?

Thanks!!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

gutted! haha. ok ill do that tomorro


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ooookay. here is my base image... obviosuly without any text and that..... pretty impressed with this one... it can be altered / changed and added to if need be....


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ooo no reply - not a good sign! haha


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh! Sorry, I didn't get a notification email that the thread had been updated. lol  This is almost exactly the kinda thing I'm thinking of! Any chance you could make the shadows more scary though? Like they are climbing out or reaching to grab or something?  

You are soooo good at this!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

ok.. umm how about just the arms reachin out then??


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure that would work.


----------

